
Mininet on OpenBSD: Interactive SDN Testing and Development [pdf] - erhardm
https://www.openbsd.org/papers/bsdcan2018-mininet.pdf
======
voidmain0001
It's nice to see a port of mininet to OpenBSD despite mininet's marriage to
Linux namespaces. Great work! I last used OpenBSD 2.3 with ipfilter as a
firewall, but I still track the release schedule.

------
superbaconman
With hardware support as bad as it is, isn't openflow basically dead?

